# Wicket-Projekt: "Unable to  create application..."



## JavaFips (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo, habe ein einfaches Wicket-Projekt (Vers. 1.4.8) in NetBeans mit GlassFish v3 aufgesetzt:

web.xml:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
<web-app xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee"
	 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	 xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/j2ee/web-app_2_4.xsd"
	 version="2.4">

	<display-name>quickstart</display-name>

	<filter>
		<filter-name>wicket.quickstart</filter-name>
 		<filter-class>org.apache.wicket.protocol.http.WicketFilter</filter-class>
		<init-param>
			<param-name>applicationClassName</param-name>
			<param-value>com.mkyong.HelloWorldApplication</param-value>
 		</init-param>
 	</filter>

 <filter-mapping>
  <filter-name>wicket.quickstart</filter-name>
	<url-pattern>/*</url-pattern>
 </filter-mapping>
</web-app>
```

HelloWorldApplication.java:

```
package com.mkyong;

import org.apache.wicket.protocol.http.WebApplication;

class HelloWorldApplication extends WebApplication
{
	public Class<Index> getHomePage()
	{
                return Index.class;
	}
}
```

Index.java

```
package com.mkyong;

import org.apache.wicket.PageParameters;
import org.apache.wicket.markup.html.basic.Label;
import org.apache.wicket.markup.html.WebPage;

public class Index extends WebPage {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

    public Index(final PageParameters parameters) {

        // Add the simplest type of label
        //add(new Label("message", "Wicket Hello World"));

    }
}
```

Beim Aufruf der Anwendung kommt es zu folgender Exception:



> exception
> 
> org.apache.wicket.WicketRuntimeException: Unable to create application of class com.mkyong.HelloWorldApplication
> 
> note The full stack traces of the exception and its root causes are available in the GlassFish v3 logs.



Warum kann hier keine Anwendung generiert werden?

Gruß Fips


----------



## Atze (13. Mai 2010)

ich kenn wicket nicht, aber würd der meldung



> exception
> 
> org.apache.wicket.WicketRuntimeException: Unable to create application of class com.mkyong.HelloWorldApplication
> 
> note The full stack traces of the exception and its root causes are available in the GlassFish v3 logs.



einfach mal aufmerksamkeit schenken und nachsehen, was da so drinsteht


----------



## JavaFips (13. Mai 2010)

.

Auch, wenn die Logs immer was Kryptisches haben, kommt man am Ende drauf:

Die Klasse muss als "public" deklariert werden.


----------

